# Obito Uchiha (Juubi) vs 10 Itachis



## Orochibuto (Jul 22, 2013)

Had to be done, some people here need a dose of reality.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jul 22, 2013)

This is manga canon:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Wait, no, not that one... this one:


*Spoiler*: __ 





What? Need more proof? How about this:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Yeah, there's a reason Obito waited. Itachi > Juubi. Boom.


*Spoiler*: __ 






*Spoiler*: __ 






*Spoiler*: __ 






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## trance (Jul 22, 2013)

Lol, spite thread. 

Itachi stomped Galactus, who can destroy universes. Juubito is a fucking fodder.   


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seriously, Juubito speedblitzes him to hell.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 22, 2013)

Orochibuto, don't get stratted.


----------



## Sans (Jul 23, 2013)

Hashirama has admitted inferiority to both Juubito and Itachi, I doubt he can take on ten Itachi at once.


----------



## KibaforHokage (Jul 23, 2013)

Strategoob's got the funniest post
Did you just make those, do you keep those handy?


----------



## Sadgoob (Jul 23, 2013)

Nope, I just keep them in my nurse Itachi folder.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Jul 23, 2013)

Juubito takes a shit down each and every one of the Itachi's throats. 

Or the fight goes on for too long, Obito turns fat and is then sealed.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 23, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> Nope, I just keep them in my nurse Itachi folder.



The only Itachi I recognize as "stomps RS" and all the shit the Itachi wankers claim, is Nurse Itachi. So if we are talking about nurse itachi, then yes, he wins, but only if it is NI.


----------



## Jagger (Jul 23, 2013)

I've got terminal cancer for reading Strategoob's post. Fuck you all.


----------



## Doge (Jul 23, 2013)

Trance said:


> Lol, spite thread.
> 
> Itachi stomped Galactus, who can destroy universes. Juubito is a fucking fodder.
> 
> ...



You serious man?  Galactus is a scrub.  Itachi could easily down Living Tribunal and give Pre-Retcon Beyonder a run for his money


----------



## Jagger (Jul 23, 2013)

Itachi writes his own story. He doesn't need a writter.


----------



## The Prodigy (Jul 23, 2013)

strat solo'd this thread


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Jul 23, 2013)

kresh said:


> You serious man?  Galactus is a scrub.  Itachi could easily down Living Tribunal and give Pre-Retcon Beyonder a run for his money


Nah man, LT and Beyonder are still fodder. You gotta bring out TOAA, the Presence, Kami Tenchi, and the Lord of Nightmares to stand a chance against Itachi. Even though Minato would still beat him.


----------



## trance (Jul 23, 2013)

kresh said:


> You serious man?  Galactus is a scrub.  Itachi could easily down Living Tribunal and give Pre-Retcon Beyonder a run for his money



True. If Sasuke > LT, then Itachi fodderizes him. So what if they can bust multiverses? If they're not an Uchiha, they can't touch Itachi. 

Hell, Itachi can probably take on the Suggsverse.


----------



## tanman (Jul 23, 2013)

To make it fair, reduce it to one Itachi. Make him brain dead like Juubito (it's only fair). 
Make Itachi blind for good measure.

That way the intergalactic level of stomping that Juubito endures is bearable.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 23, 2013)

Juubito gets ground-and-pounded like a shit-tier MMA fighter.

While the other nine Itachis watch.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jul 23, 2013)

In before Sasuke seals Obito with the Totsuka Blade he inherited.​


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 23, 2013)

"I'm sorry, Itachi's brother."


----------



## Rocky (Jul 23, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> In before Sasuke seals Obito with the Totsuka Blade he inherited.​




Broken Manga breaks forum.


----------



## The Prodigy (Jul 23, 2013)

Don't think this is where OP was goinn g with this thread


----------



## Vice (Jul 23, 2013)

Every time an Itachi BD topic is posted the OP should be required to specify whether this is manga canon Itachi or fantard fanfiction Itachi.


----------



## αce (Jul 23, 2013)

Obito doesn't have enough openings in his body for 10 Itachi's. 6 should be enough.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 23, 2013)

Vice said:


> Every time an Itachi BD topic is posted the OP should be required to specify whether this is manga canon Itachi or fantard fanfiction Itachi.



You might wanna tell Kishi that.



αce said:


> Obito doesn't have enough openings in his body for 10 Itachi's. 6 should be enough.



Itachi can add a few openings.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm the only one is this thread that had a semi-serious response!  I should get an award.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 23, 2013)

BrokenBonds said:


> I'm the only one is this thread that had a semi-serious response!  I should get an award.



Says who?

I was serious.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 24, 2013)

Bumping in light of the latest events.


----------



## Legend777 (Jul 24, 2013)

Make it Itachi vs 10 juubito's and Itachi'd still stomp


----------



## Jizznificent (Jul 24, 2013)

OP, just don't bother anymore. you can't win against these guys. 

no point in fighting a losing battle.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 24, 2013)

Current Obito forces Itachi to activate Mangekyou Sharingan.

THEN he gets ground-and-pounded to hell by Susano'o while the other nine watch.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 24, 2013)

Jizznificent said:


> OP, just don't bother anymore. you can't win against Itachi.
> 
> no point in fighting a losing battle.



FTFY.

Gfg, Obito.


----------



## ShadowReaper (Jul 24, 2013)

Obito speedblitzes and kills all of them at once.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 24, 2013)

Itachi speedblitzes Obito.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 24, 2013)

Lol what a one sided thread.

Itachi stomps soloes


----------



## Augustus Haugerud (Jul 24, 2013)

This thread lol.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Jul 24, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Says who?
> 
> I was serious.


Shhhhhh, just give me my award.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 25, 2013)

Itachi gets raep'd,


----------



## ShenLong Kazama (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 25, 2013)

Unbalanced. 

MS Obito was too much for Itachi, as the manga suggests. Feats only, you could even argue that without the Rinnegan, Mokuton or the Juubi, that Obito could still take Itachi quite comfortably. 

That in mind, Rinnegan, Mokuton and the Juubi are just overkill.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 25, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> Itachi raeps



FTFY.



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Unbalanced.
> 
> MS Obito was too much for Itachi, as the manga suggests. Feats only, you could even argue that without the Rinnegan, Mokuton or the Juubi, that Obito could still take Itachi quite comfortably.
> 
> That in mind, Rinnegan, Mokuton and the Juubi are just overkill.



Itachi>MS Obito.


----------



## ShenLong Kazama (Jul 25, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> FTFY.
> 
> 
> 
> Itachi>MS Obito.



No.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Jul 25, 2013)

juubito is strong an all but 10 itachis thats way too much some one wont see tomorrow


----------



## ShenLong Kazama (Jul 25, 2013)

sanninme rikudo said:


> juubito is strong an all but 10 itachis thats way too much some one wont see tomorrow



Go home Pain, you're drunk.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 7, 2013)

Okay, no attacks bar SM ones work on Obito, so its official, 100 Itachis, 10 Itachis, Obito would stomp.


----------



## Sans (Aug 7, 2013)

Itachi has Crow Sage abilities.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 7, 2013)

Komnenos said:


> Itachi has Crow Sage abilities.



Orochibuto still hasn't realized Itachi copied Dragon Sage Mode before the actual fight began.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 7, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Itachi>MS Obito.



Except the closest thing to support that is one misinterpreted panel, whereas there's a bulk of evidence for MS Obito>Itachi.


----------

